# cyanogen dialer



## jvs8477 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is there a way to do speed dials or start typing digits and names from contacts pull up like sense dialer?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Moving this to general. The Developer forum is for releases only.

Thanks!

-Jax


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

jvs8477 said:


> Is there a way to do speed dials or start typing digits and names from contacts pull up like sense dialer?


Not in the stock dialer but you can install go contacts from market which comes with a sense like dialer

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cmotion (Jul 13, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> Not in the stock dialer but you can install go contacts from market which comes with a sense like dialer
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


This. Also Dialer One from the market is similar.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jvs8477 (Jun 7, 2011)

Appreciate the help


----------

